# Engaged and Confused



## NewGuy5908 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

New user, and looking for some advice. Beware this may be long. 

Background : My fiance and I have been together a total of 8 years, engaged almost 1 year. Getting Married in a few months. We met in college, lived together when we went away to grad school together, but when we moved home, we started living apart with our parents which has put some strain on our relationship. Then add the stress of planning a wedding and buying a house.

Now the story.

My fiance went away on a work trip. We were having some hard times I admit, but her being away gave me time to realize how much I miss and love her. While she was away she was hard to reach because she said she was busy doing work. Being able to talk to her for a few minutes each day was getting to me. I am a jealous person to begin with and have trust issues, I know after 8 years how could you. So I check her phone records and see she has been texting a number I've never seen before constantly after shes done working. After confronting her she said it was the team leader of the group and even let me read the texts when she got home. Nothing bad except for the texts to come up to his room, which she said is where everyone would hang out at night cause the town they were in was crappy.

Me being suspicious I keep prying and after 5 days she says that the TL (Team Leader for short) said really nice things to her one night and she turned him down. My instant reaction is fury because how was this guy saying this stuff if they are hanging out in a group? We go back and forth and she swears nothing happened. I asked her if either of them were drunk and she said no. 

2 days later I am still not believing her and want her to prove nothing happened by texting him so I can gain more insight as to what happened. Weird idea but I needed to know. While she was suppose to text him I intercepted an email she sends him saying how she is sorry for doing this but they have to stage a text message convo for me. She also mentions that she has to get over him and not to mention anything physical happened. 

I am now in my second stage of fury and confront her. Lots of yelling and screaming and she admits he kissed her and she kissed him back but immediately regretted it. Fury stage 3. I am bouncing off the walls but regain my composure after a couple days and decide we should work through it. But the feeling of being lied to lingered until I needed more information once again.

I email TL asking if he would tell the truth about what happened. The rat bastard tells my fiance, Im not really surprised, and we get into an argument that ends with us trying to patch things up, 8 years is a long time. She says that she is going to tell him to respond if he wants to and swears still that nothing more happened. The next day she calls him and tells him. Little did she know I recorded the phone convo. Unfortunately for me I let it slip before getting to listen to it. We have a fight about I should be able to listen to it if there's nothing to hide and she says I should be able to trust her. She ends up deleting it. 

Fury stage 4. I am at my wits end asking what was on that recording that she didn't want me to hear. Yelling, yelling, screaming, yelling etc. is how a good chunk of that day went. Then silence when I tell her that if she doesnt tell me what shes hiding im walking out. She admits that she was drunk, made out with this guy "alot", but didnt go further. She says she wasn't thinking and was snapped to reality when he asked about a condom. She says she has felt guilty and ashamed. She wanted to hide it to save our relationship cause she knew I was gonna be mad. 

Fury stage 5. Did you know its possible to explode a Nalgene bottle by spiking it on a carpeted floor? Water goes everywhere. (I am not a violent person, never in a fight, would NEVER hurt a woman)

We fight. We cry. We say we will make it work.

This whole truth took almost a month to come out. I am still having doubts that I am getting the full truth, but she swears I know everything. She seems to really be remorseful, and that she was trying to hide what she did not only from me, but from herself so she didn't feel so ashamed. I am now torn on what to do. Wedding is a few months out and I don't know if I can trust my fiance. I want our life to be the way it was when we were in grad school. Just the two of us, happy and only worried about money. Now we have good jobs and everything else went to ****. Should we give up now? Considering counseling. 

She says she loves me and wants to prove it to me and regain my trust. I do love her, but I get filled with hate and rage and sadness when the slightest hint of infidelity comes up on a show or in life.

*There are a lot of details that got left out and this was kind of a rant. Thanks for reading everything and any advice would be appreciated.

***ADDITIONAL INFO
Forgot to add that TL works in a different office in a different state. This was her first work trip and first time working together.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Looks like classic trickle truthing to me. You do not have all of the information. Hence the extreme cover up. 

Do not marry this person. If she can't be honest and faithful now imagine what it will be like after years of marriage and kids. You deserve a better life and future. 

Consider yourself lucky and kick her to the curb.

Get checked for stds. I doubt they used a condom oh the likiihood that she fvcked him is much higher than the BS she is telling you. 

Run far run fast. 

If you think she is being truthful and you want to give it a shot. Do a polygraph. Follow through with it though and prepare for a parking lot confession.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

She is lying to you over and over again. The chance are pretty good that she had sex with him. She admitted she was drunk and making out a lot with him. What more do you need? You would have to be in pretty major denial not to believe she had sex with him. It seems pretty obvious. After this I think you would have to be a complete masochist to marry her. You are a very very lucky person to find this out before you married her.

If she does this while you are engaged to marry her in a few months, what do you think will happen after you are married for a little time? She clearly has no problem lying to your face. You just dodged a huge bullet. Be thankful. Better 8 years down the drain than a lifetime of misery. Good luck.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

NewGuy5908 said:


> when we moved home, we started living apart with our parents which has put some strain on our relationship.
> 
> We were having some hard times I admit
> 
> ...


Can you describe the hard times you were having, or why living apart with your parents was so stressful? My guess is that her poor behavior and general witchiness toward you was causing the stress and hard times, and that was caused by her feelings for other man, NOT stress about living apart or the wedding. This is typical cheater behavior if it is as I guess.

The email about her having to "get over him" is damning. So she is in quite deep, has feelings for him, and has to get over him.

Kissing = Sex. Assume that she had sex with him. Adults don't stop at making out. She probably believes if you knew the truth, it would be a deal-breaker.

My guess is that this is an ongoing affair. You only became suspicious about that one night, but it's been going on for awhile, started before she went away, and continues on even to this day.

She is looking forward to the wedding. She is more concerned with calling off the wedding and how it will look, plus she is planning her fantasy wedding where she will be the center of attention that she has fantasized about since she was about 11 years old. She wants to keep you just so she can have the wedding. She is not thinking logically, she is thinking with the part of her brain that still is 11 years old.

Polygraph if she wants to continue with the wedding. You at least deserve the truth if you are going to get married. She will confess before she takes the polygraph.

In the meantime, see if you can put a voice-activated recorder in her car. Use heavy-duty Velcro to put it under her seat. If you can, you will catch her confiding in a girlfriend or you will catch her talking to the other man, either way, you will finally get the truth.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

Cheaters are liars. When it comes to her affair with the other man, which she has admitted was both emotional and physical, you can't believe anything she says. Believe only what can be independently verified or what makes sense. Be skeptical of everything.

Do you know how many posters come here with a story like yours, believing it was one kiss one time, and end up finding out it was a full-on pull-out-all-the-stops sexual affair that was going on for months?

Look at the phone records. Look for calls/texts to him early morning or late at night. They wouldn't have used a burner phone in the beginning, so you should be able to tell when it started.

I know eight years is a long time, but it is what it is. You don't want to marry someone who is not "in love" with you, and she would not be having to "get over" him if she was "in love" with you.

It is not uncommon for fiancés to cheat right up to and after the marriage. I knew of many cases like this before there even was such a thing as the internet. They do it because they are ashamed of admitting what they are doing, they want the wedding, they already spent money on the dress, caterer, etc.

A month ago she was naked with another man and claims she only realized it was wrong when he started looking for a condom. That is by her own admission (there is a lot more she hasn't admitted). You don't get married when you are admittedly going through hard times, when one of you is cheating - you postpone the wedding until you can go awhile having good times, when you are faithful, you don't get married because it is too hard to call it off. Bad enough that marriages go bad AFTER the wedding, please don't go into your marriage when things are so terrible between you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You need to get her to take a polygraph with these questions

During the eight years you have been together have you ever kissed a person in an intimate way other than your fiancée?
During the eight years you have been together have you had any sexual contact with a person other than your fiancée?
During the eight years you have been together have you had sexual intercourse with a person other than your fiancée?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

They had sex. 

Get the engagement ring back, cancel the wedding and get away from her. If she will cheat on you now during your engagement, she will never stop cheating during your marriage. 

Please, please, please....for the love of all that is good and pure, do not flush your life down the toilet by going through with this wedding.


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

You want to marry her? Okay get a poly first simple condition if you do marry her without at least this then you are just being foolish. 10 to 1 odds on a parking lot confession. Keep posting we can help you.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Why the h3ll would you let her delete that VAR?!?! That was your truth right there! Do you really want to know the truth?... I ask because you had it and let her distroy it.

Schedule a poly and ask yourself where you draw the line on staying, or leaving. IF she agrees to take the poly, the days leading up to it will be filled with TT, OR she'll back out right before going and try to make it seem like it was your fault she did(back out).

You don't get all the way to standing there barea$$ and then back out right when the OM goes to get a condom... I have news for you, it 's very unlikely they even used a condom.

I'm sorry that you are here. From this point on make ALL your decisions involving your marriage with your head, NOT your heart.

This is probably going to get much worse and you need to keep your cool. Continuing to fly off the handle everytime that you find out something new is only going to hurt YOU.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

If they "made out" to the point of him asking about a rubber, how much further does it have to go to be considered cheating. I think she may have looked at it as one last fling before being married to you.
At any rate, the only way your going to come close to knowing, and the only way thats going to give you peace of mind, one way or another, is a lie detector test. Asking the other guy is a waste of time. I mean what if he said yes and she still said no, he's pissed off because he didn't get any. Who are you going to believe, a stranger or someone you've spent eight years with? Go the independent electronic route. If she refuses, you'll have to decide if its because "you should trust me" or she has something to hide.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

She's lying. They ****ed. Get your ring back and call off the wedding.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Is the om married? Put him on cheaterville.com


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeez, NewGuy, RUN, RUN, RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Jasel said:


> She's lying. They ****ed. Get your ring back and call off the wedding.


What he said. No doubt they have been fvcking. Get out now!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, in the SMALL chance they didn't actually have sex, it was still cheating. Also, hard to believe that she would develop those kinds of feelings based on a long distance work relationship and a one-time meeting. What is this garbage about the group getting together in his room because they were in a crap town ... it was a business trip which implies they were in a hotel! Does she really think you're that stupid? That's just plain disrespectful. I mean really, I know you WANT to believe her ... that she's admitted to everything ... but say your brother told you this story about his fiance, would you buy it for a second?


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

How many stages of Fury are you going take before you learn that she is a waste of time? Don't trust this woman, she is not the last female on earth, there are plenty of better options out there.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

AlphaHalf said:


> How many stages of Fury are you going take before you learn that she is a waste of time? Don't trust this woman, she is not the last female on earth, there are plenty of better options out there.


:iagree:

OP, do I need to remind you there are at least 3.5 BILLION women on this planet?


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Go no further with anything to do with the wedding--till she takes a POLY---and goes into IC---to find out why she would willingly, cheat

You are 8 yrs into a relationship---so things maybe are same old, same old---boring----same thing will happen in mge---you do NOT wanna tie the knot, with someone, who you know will cheat----then lie to you

Remember, she came home for a month, or longer looked you in the eye, said everything was good


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

workindad said:


> Looks like classic trickle truthing to me. You do not have all of the information. Hence the extreme cover up.
> 
> Do not marry this person. If she can't be honest and faithful now imagine what it will be like after years of marriage and kids. You deserve a better life and future.
> 
> ...


I agree.

I hate to say this, but she has the betraying addiction and this isn't going to be the end of it.

Just say good-by.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know the time frame, but if it's been less than a few months you might be able to trick the OM into giving you the proof you seem to need. Get your hands on her phone and send him a text simply saying, "I'm pregnant. What should we do?" See what kind of response you get. You can't prove she didn't have sex with him, but you sure might prove she did.

That being said, what difference does it make if all they did is exactly what she has admitted to? That's already cheating and the worst kind of betrayal. You're not even married yet. This is her character. It won't get better, it will get worse. Drop this albatross now before the legal system gets involved. No polys, no counseling, nothing. 

Cry now or cry later, your choice.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> I don't know the time frame, but if it's been less than a few months you might be able to trick the OM into giving you the proof you seem to need. Get your hands on her phone and send him a text simply saying, "I'm pregnant. What should we do?" See what kind of response you get. You can't prove she didn't have sex with him, but you sure might prove she did.
> 
> That being said, what difference does it make if all they did is exactly what she has admitted to? That's already cheating and the worst kind of betrayal. You're not even married yet. This is her character. It won't get better, it will get worse. Drop this albatross now before the legal system gets involved. No polys, no counseling, nothing.
> 
> Cry now or cry later, your choice.



AWESOME advice!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

There IS an outside chance that this was a one-time event, that she was drunk, that she was bored with your sex, that he hit on her and she liked it cos you two were having issues, and when she got caught, she had never been raised by her parents to just admit the truth but rather to hide what she did.

I would go to her house, tell her "I want you to go with me right now to your parents, and tell them what you did." If she refuses, call off the wedding.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Demand a polygraph

AND report to HR that TL is using company trips and rooms to make out and have sex with team members.

That should get his butt canned. He's in a supervisor position,and that makes team members off limits.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Dude, cmon.

Made out once? How many other conferences has she gone to?

Even RTBP's wife whom I consider by far to be one of the most R worthy cheaters we have EVER had... Did the boss 4 times over two conferences. 

Sorry. IF you insist on any chance of R. Do a polygraph. Even if you dont believe in them... You have a HIGH likelihood of what we call a polygraph confession.

IT works this way.

You ask her if they fvcked. SHE IS ALLOWED TO CHANGE HER ANSWER UP TO THE DOOR OF THE POLLY. Once inside her answers are locked.

You say IF she is telling truth there is a chance of R.

ALOT of times. You will get a "parking lot confession" That is she changes her story for the last time literally right before you walk in.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

The reason she "had to get over" him is because of the combination of a crack like high from the dopamine, epinephrine, norepinephrine, etc that comes from coming with a new guy and the attraction/bonding brain chemistry, like oxytocin and vasopressin, which are released post coitus while nuzzling. Also, they probably did it every night and never used rubbers. Why? Because, women in affairs never use rubbers. Semen contains a mix of mood elevating chemicals like serotonin and testosterone that are absorbed through the skin in the usual places and into the blood stream. She probably really liked this guy's "brand" and she doesn't even know it. Anyway, lots of hard core XXX bonding going on, which moves from physical to emotional with most women. 

So, now you've got some disconcerting "science" to think about. But don't think too long. Get rid of her. Sorry about the eight years, but consider that a wise investment in learning about "the real her" before you're locked in legally. This is what is called a "sunk cost fallacy" in business, you can't get your money and time back out, but cutting your loses is much cheaper than continuing forward.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw, notice how she hasn't got to explain anything to him about why she needs him to cover for her?

They did it like rabbits likely.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

They had sex

TEXT-BOOK TRICKLE TRUTH


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> The reason she "had to get over" him is because of the combination of a crack like high from the dopamine, epinephrine, norepinephrine, etc that comes from coming with a new guy and the attraction/bonding brain chemistry, like oxytocin and vasopressin, which are released post coitus while nuzzling. Also, they probably did it every night and never used rubbers. Why? Because, women in affairs never use rubbers. Semen contains a mix of mood elevating chemicals like serotonin and testosterone that are absorbed through the skin in the usual places and into the blood stream. She probably really liked this guy's "brand" and she doesn't even know it. Anyway, lots of hard core XXX bonding going on, which moves from physical to emotional with most women.
> 
> So, now you've got some disconcerting "science" to think about. But don't think too long. Get rid of her. Sorry about the eight years, but consider that a wise investment in learning about "the real her" before you're locked in legally. This is what is called a "sunk cost fallacy" in business, you can't get your money and time back out, but cutting your loses is much cheaper than continuing forward.


:iagree:AMEN!


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

As someone whose story has striking similarities to yours, I will say the followings. What you will do, depends entirely upon you.



1. THEY HAD SEX AND SHE LIKED IT. That's why she deleted the phone recording.

2. She is more concerned with her image than your well being. That's why she wants the marriage to go through as if nothing happened.

3. She is tasting the water before venturing further to the dark side. With time she will get better at this and play the cheating game with increasing efficiency.

4. She is emotionally unstable, has boundary issues, too naïve in relationship matters, and is narcissistic. She has a lot of growing up to do before committing to a monogamous relationship, let alone marriage. 

5. She will cheat again. May be not in the next six months, may be not in the next year, may be not in the next two years, but it is coming. She already views you as second best, and probably did this for quite some time. She is going to continue finding more suitable matches until her prince charming and KISA comes along. THEN SHE WILL LEAVE YOU FOREVER.

6. You should ideally aspire to be with someone who completely accepts you. Drunken encounters are the same as sober encounters. Drinks only lower people's inhibitions. The seed was already inside them.

7. Ask yourself this question: do you want to live in constant fear for the rest of your life? Constantly verifying her stories? If your answer is yes, then you don't know what you are signing up for.

8. In economics, there is a concept of sunk cost. The 8 years of your life is already gone. You cannot get it back. Does it make sense to waste even more years thinking about something that is already gone?

9. If humans deserve anything, it is the right to live free. You deserve to be free, in this case, free from fear. She deserve to be free, in her case, free to spread her legs.

10. TL;DR: RUN FORREST RUN!


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Dude, cmon.
> 
> Made out once? How many other conferences has she gone to?
> 
> Even *RTBP*'s wife whom I consider by far to be one of the most R worthy cheaters we have EVER had... Did the boss 4 times over two conferences.


Sorry to be a bit off topic, but what happened to RTBP and his thread? Cannot find it anywhere now.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I have to agree with all of the other posters here. In all likelihood there is far more to her story than she is admitting.

I was in your shoes once. Serious GF ( marriage was being discussed a lot). One of my good friends saw her out one night at a club with another guy. She denied anything was going on, but I walked as I saw it as a culmination to some other issues that had been growing between us.

She called me up and we met for lunch 8 months later. She asked if I would be willing to try again. I wasn't, but did hear her out. She admitted at this time that she was screwing around with the OM when we first split. 

I knew in my gut at the time. Her excuses and stories for who he was and why she was at the club with him made no sense and changed several times after I confronted her with what my buddy saw.

I have always had a sense of relief when I think about how I ended it. I feel very lucky that I didn't get married to her, even 20 years later.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Postpone or cancell the wedding. Move apart for a time.

Do not get married under this cloud. You will never form a foundation.

If you want answers put together a letter to the CEO and H R for the company they work for. Tell them of the affair using company assets and you are going to seek legal advise. Send a copy to OM and say he needs to call you and come clean or the letter goes out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

And make sure her parents know. Now. Before SHE spins her version and says you're a crazy crackhead who puts the screws to her and OM is the only 'nice' person in her life.

And if they defend her, run and never look back. THEY RAISED that person.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

At the very least, postpone the wedding!


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't postpone, cancel. Be thankful you found out anything this time, next time she'll cover her tracks better.

She swore every time you knew everything, only to trickle out more each time. She's a liar, you'll never know everything. 

If you are really stupid, you'll marry this lying, cheating slvt. That's what I would tell my friend if he was in your shoes. Otherwise, get that ring off her finger and part ways...change your cell number, change your email, block her from Facebook. Start hitting the gym and eating better. Concentrate on YOU, and forget about her.

She's trash.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

This was not a single drunken encounter. they wouldn't be going behind your back like this if there was not something much deeper going on. You need to just let her go and find someone who isn't going to cheat like this. i'd be one thing if she came clean and felt bad. She only feels bad because she got caught and is supposed to feel bad. She is fighting to have the life she wants.... you know the one where you give her a house to live in and are blissfully naive while she runs around with different flavors of the week.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah the one time thing doesn't add up. 

My W lied to me about her affair with her boss even before we were together. It was all image driven for her, and me being her (what I thought I was based on what she told me) best friend at the time, she didn't even tell me. She lied to her brother, her mother, everyone. 

For her image.

Sounds like your girl.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You just witnessed your future with her. If you marry her, I guarantee you that every time she has to go out of town for work, you'll be scratching your ass wondering if the same thing isn't happening again. Maybe she will be working and everything is legit and maybe her and her lover will be discussing which condom to use before they get it on. Friend, that is a lousy way to live when you never have peace of mind. 

Right now, your window of opportunity is closing on your life. You have a chance to make a clean break and start over and find the happiness with a faithful woman who will give her husband the respect and dignity he deserves. All of us on this forum are pretty much telling you the same thing and for good reason. Most, if not all of us have lived this type of nightmare before and if we could go back in time and change a few things, we wouldn't be here giving you the advice that we didn't use when we were in your shoes so listen to what were saying and spare yourself from any more hurt than your already enduring.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

6301 said:


> You just witnessed your future with her. If you marry her, I guarantee you that every time she has to go out of town for work, you'll be scratching your ass wondering if the same thing isn't happening again. Maybe she will be working and everything is legit and maybe her and her lover will be discussing which condom to use before they get it on. Friend, that is a lousy way to live when you never have peace of mind.
> 
> Right now, your window of opportunity is closing on your life. You have a chance to make a clean break and start over and find the happiness with a faithful woman who will give her husband the respect and dignity he deserves. All of us on this forum are pretty much telling you the same thing and for good reason. Most, if not all of us have lived this type of nightmare before and if we could go back in time and change a few things, we wouldn't be here giving you the advice that we didn't use when we were in your shoes so listen to what were saying and spare yourself from any more hurt than your already enduring.


The lies are actually worse than the fling. It's time to move on.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

You value the 8 years together much more than she obviously does.....

Why would you want to be with someone like that, let alone marry her????????


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If she fails the lie detector that'd be the end of it, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Constant texting..............that's not a one night stand.

Put him on cheaterville.com and send hr the anonymous link.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

My soon to be EX wife that I have known for 19 years did something similar about 1 month before our marriage. 

Hindsight being 20/20 and *I LOVE MY KIDS*.. 

I would have *never* gotten married.

Everyone has told you the truth your GF is afraid to tell you. At a minimum at least wait another year.. What the fvck is the rush ? 

But I do agree cut her loose and move on. Trust me we all know you love her and the pain is unbearable. We all know because we have ALL been there. Only time will make you realize your putting her on a pedestal. Once you no longer idolize her you will see she is like every other woman and then and only then can you compare her to someone else in a better light. 

But trust me right now you cannot think straight and you need someone close to you, a good friend or a good few friends to help you think clearly for you and to actually think for you when you can't.. Again trust me I know..

It took me 7 months to get my wife off that pedestal and I know her 19 years and have 2 boys with her. Married 14.. BTW she attempted to have 3 other affairs during our marriage that I know of. This final one I caught her too late.. Again that I know of..

She left me and my kids and moved in with this other man over night.. She hasn't spoken to our 13 year old for over a month now since summer vacation is here. 

You think you have it bad now, it can get worse.. I am positive there are more heart breaking stories here then mine..


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> If she fails the lie detector that'd be the end of it, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's the point of a lie detector test now?

*She's a confirmed liar, repeatedly.*

It would be a waste of time and money.

Unless you are the type that can live with a liar, that can't be trusted, that feels making out with other men is cool. If you are okay with all that, just so long as peen didn't enter vajayjay, then have fun always wondering what she's up to for the rest of your life.

This woman has already proved that she is a liar who cannot be trusted, and she will cheat on you when she thinks she can get away with it. Also, the next time she will be much better at denying it and covering her tracks. You have been given a golden ticket out of this life of misery....take the ticket and get on the train to 180-ville.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

LostViking said:


> They had sex.
> 
> Get the engagement ring back, cancel the wedding and get away from her. If she will cheat on you now during your engagement, she will never stop cheating during your marriage.
> 
> Please, please, please....for the love of all that is good and pure, do not flush your life down the toilet by going through with this wedding.


Well worth reposting. 

To the OP, if you come back to check this thread, you have seen your future, if you marry this woman, she will continue to cheat.
At which point, she may even get PG, then you're going to have the chance that the child may not be yours.
All the while you're a cuckold, unknowingly raising another man's child.
Cut your losses now, let her go & deal with the consequences of her actions on her own.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

So many betrayed spouses would have loved to have gotten a sneak preview of what's to come later on in their marriages. The OP has been given valuable knowledge. Hopefully he makes good use of it and drops her.


----------

